# Humidor not holding humidity



## Scottyb52 (Jun 12, 2012)

Have had my humidor for five years now and it is a pain to get it to hold humidity. It sucks down my gel packs and a shot glass of water and still reads low. I changed batteries in my hygrometer still reads the same. I bought it from CI for like $100 its holds 100 cigars. Any ideas on what to do. Cigars always smoke fine. Maybe its just a cheap humidor.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Sounds to me that either you've added some new cigars that are really dry or you have a seal issue. Have you checked for seal leaks?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Sounds like a leaky seal. You may need to season it again.

Changing the batteries in your Hygrometer is not enough. It seems kind of funny that this may have happened all of a sudden. You need to re-calibrate your hygrometer. 

If it is OK, you might try putting some masking tape on the seal and see if that helps, too.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Does it pass the $1 bill test?


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Sounds like a seal problem to me too.


----------



## smartkid (Jun 5, 2012)

it has happened to my friend before, he fixed it using some silicone sealant, it's not a difficult job.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

is your hygrometer calibrated?


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Does it pass the $1 bill test?


as in "If you only have $1 in cigars left you fail the test"?


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Is this a new problem or has it been a problem since you've had it? If it's a new problem, what has changed recently? New cigars? Dropped it?
If it's a problem that you've had since you bought it (5 years you mentioned) then it definately has some sort of seal problem.
Be nice to see pictures but I don't believe you can post them yet.


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

You don't happen to be running your AC and your humidor is close by the vent?


----------



## Scottyb52 (Jun 12, 2012)

It has three draws and a glass top I heard that the draw ones dont seal as good.I guess it might be time for a new one its done its duty.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Scottyb52 said:


> It has three draws and a glass top I heard that the draw ones dont seal as good.I guess it might be time for a new one its done its duty.


Unless it's a premium humidor, drawers and a glass top will leak humidity like crazy. If you want a nice desktop humidor get a solid one. If you just need something to hold cigars get tupperware containers or a cooler.


----------

